# (2) Cadence 32" subwoofers $10K



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just found on ebay (2) 32" subwoofers:

Old School Cadence Subwoofers 2 x 32" Monsters | eBay


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

He's been trying to sell those for a couple of months now.
They are only worth about $1500.And with that size spider I doubt they can take more then 1500 watts.
GLWS.


----------



## Mark Masterson (Aug 11, 2012)

These can't even play music... they R nothing else but the size... and even $1.5k is too much for what it is ! It's almost as nice as 4'x4' sheet of 1/2" mdf attached to the 3" VC 

rgds


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

These just remind me of Back to the Future.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ill bet the Vas is huge.100cuft?


----------



## VinyX (Dec 6, 2011)

Its been up there for more than 2 months... lol

Guy's running a scheme or something cause that price aint right!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

They look like Audiobahn made them.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Something is not right or that guy doesn't know how to count or both. He says each has 28 total stacked magnets. There are 3 in each stack. The number 28 is not a multiple of the number 3. Hidden magnet?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was talking to friend of mine who has owned the same stereo shop for about 30 years.He told me they put one in a Tahoe back in the day.The box was about 25cuft.It was efficient but couldnt play low.He said the guy had a Hifonics Colossus series VIII driving it and after about a year the cone got a crease in it that cracked which caused the voice coil to rub and it stopped working.


----------



## theeaudioboy (Jun 3, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> They look like Audiobahn made them.



ya they look like the AWT34Q / 34" audiobahn woofer !!!
and they Are exactly the same ! :surprised:
they are not only the exact same size ! of 34"s !!! but they have the same "24" stacked magnets ! and same exact frequencies ! and same 5000watt rms 10,000watt peak power handling ! and both have silver cones ! 
SO what is the difference ??? 
but also what really gets me is the guys ad !? 
he listed them all wrong !? 
and the price ??? way high !!!
they sell for $3000 each brand new online !!!
that guy is trying to rip someone off good !!!


----------

